# Question for counselor



## erica1994

What are the signs that your needing to see a counselor. I have mixed feelings about if I should seek help or not I feel as if Im fine and I can figure my problems on my own. But I often hear need counseling. And it’s basically on how I act and how I’m just not myself due to a 8 year relationship on the rocks and trying to make things right after so many heartbreaks and ups and downs. but spouse thinks otherwise thinks it’s all me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laurentium

You're just not yourself, you have an 8 year relationship on the rocks, many heartbreaks, and your spouse says it's all you. Yes, I'd say those are signs you should talk to someone. Get a third party view on it.


----------

